# G4 cube & TFT Display Cinema 20", HD 23" ?



## rockindé (29 Avril 2004)

Un G4 Cube de 450 Mhz d' origine, sous Mac OS X 10,3 Panther, peut il sans problème être branché  aux nouveaux écran TFT Apple et lire DVD, etc...?

Ou estce que la RAM d' origine, 128,  et la carte grafique ATi RAGE 128 Pro avec 16 Mo de mémoire vidéo seront à la peine?

Merci d' avance


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2004)

il te faut une radeon OEM apple ou une G-force 2 mx OEM apple


----------



## rockindé (30 Avril 2004)

J' ai trouvé la réponse sur le net concernant le Display Cinema 20" d' Apple...

Lcd 20' Apple Cinema Display

Le moniteur Apple Cinema Display vous permet de vous concentrer sur vos projets créatifs sans être gêné par vos outils. Vous disposerez de l'espace voulu pour retoucher des images et afficher toutes les palettes dont vous aurez besoin, visionner plusieurs flux vidéo avec Final Cut Express, ou encore décoder une séquence génomique. Un écran panoramique est également l'outil idéal pour publier et tester des pages Web en même temps.
Le même design époustouflant
Comme son grand frère, l'Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces est une véritable uvre d'art sur votre bureau, que ce soit de l'intérieur ou de l'extérieur. Comme vous ne pourrez pas en décoller vos yeux, la technologie LCD arrive à point nommé pour vous offrir des images dépourvues de scintillement avec deux fois plus de luminosité, deux fois plus de netteté et deux fois plus de contraste qu'un écran CRT classique. Et contrairement aux autres moniteurs à écran plat, il a été conçu avec une véritable interface numérique générant des images exemptes de distorsion qui n'ont nul besoin d'être ajustées.
Caractéristiques techniques :
Taille et type d'écran 20 pouces (diagonale image visible) 
Ecran TFT cristaux liquides à matrice active 
Résolutions 1680 x 1050 pixels (résolution optimale) 1280 x 800 pixels 1024 x 640 pixels 
Couleurs affichées (maximum) 16,7 millions 
Angle de visualisation (typique) 170° horizontal ; 170° vertical 
Luminosité (typique) 230 cd/m2 
Rapport de contraste (typique) 350:1 
Finesse des pixels 0,258 mm 
Contrôles utilisateur (matériels et logiciels)
Mise en marche/veille/réveil du système 
Luminosité 
Inclinaison du moniteur 
Traitement de l'écran Revêtement anti-reflets 
Connecteurs et câbles
Connecteur ADC (Apple Display Connector) véhiculant les signaux vidéo, USB et l'alimentation 
Deux ports USB auto-alimentés 
Alimentation
Tension d'entrée : 24,5 à 28 V en courant continu 
Puissance maximale consommée en fonctionnement : 60 W 
Puissance maximale consommée en veille : 3 W 
Dimensions (PxLxH) : 176 x 542 x 439 mm Poids net :8,6 Kg


Configuration requise Mac :
L'Apple Cinema Display nécessite Mac OS X v10.2 ou ultérieur et l'un des systèmes suivants : 
 Power Mac G4 avec une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce2 MX, GeForce3, GeForce4 MX ou GeForce4 Titanium, ou bien ATI Radeon 7500, 9000 Pro ou 9700 Pro

 PowerBook G4 avec un port DVI et un Adaptateur DVI vers ADC Apple 
Un deuxième moniteur peut être utilisé avec un Power Mac G4 via le port DVI des cartes graphiques NVIDIA GeForce4 MX, GeForce4 Titanium, ATI Radeon 7500, Radeon 9000 Pro et l'Adaptateur DVI vers ADC Apple. 
Mac OS : X.1, X.2, X.3


Donc compatible avec un G4 Cube 500 Mhz doté de la carte graphique  NVIDIA GeForce2 MX ou 450 Mhz avec option, avec Mac OS X 10,1 minimum, par contre la carte graphique ATI RADEON est elle compatible? si quelqu' un a la réponse...
Bref adieu le cube, autant chercher un G4 Cube 500 Mhz avec NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX dans une meule de foin!!!!, surtout au prix oû sont les iBook G4 superdrive...


----------



## rockindé (30 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il te faut une radeon OEM apple ou une G-force 2 mx OEM apple



Désolé je n' avais pas compris ta réponse était pourtant très claire... 
Je voulais acheter un cube d' occasion sous apple care pour 950 euros mais vu l' ajout d' un écran 22" (1100 euros en occassion très rare) ou d' une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce2 MX d' occasion et d' un écran Apple Display Cinema 20" neuf (300 euros + 1500 euros) plus de Mac OS X Panther 10,3 (à partir de 100 euros d' occasion) l' addition commencait à s' être sallée pour un G4 450 MHZ DVD et bus système de 100 Mhz...surtout vu les prix des IBook G4 superdrive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Désolé de mon ignorance OEM signifie exactement...quoi ?
Es tu sûr à 100% que la ATI RADEOM du Cube 500 Mhz est compatible pour les nouveaux 20 et 23" parce que j' ai raté un Cube 500 Mhz sur les petites annonces de MacGeneration, il y a quelque temps, d' ailleurs l' annonce y est toujours?





merci de remuer le couteau dans la plaie...


----------



## kitetrip (30 Avril 2004)

OEM, c'est la carte fournie dans un sachet anti-statique et un ptit Cd de driver. Et c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Pas de zoli boiboite


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2004)

non, ça c'est bulk


----------



## kitetrip (30 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'est bulk



Arf, on m'aurait donc menti ? Alors OEM c'est koi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2004)

on pourai dire "vendu avec ..." en gros le disques dur de ton mac est OEM car il ta été vendu avec


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2004)

et on peu aussi trouvé de l'OEM en bundle


----------



## Guido (1 Mai 2004)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Un G4 Cube de 450 Mhz d' origine, sous Mac OS X 10,3 Panther, peut il sans problème être branché  aux nouveaux écran TFT Apple et lire DVD, etc...?


Comme dis plus haut, il te faut une carte Geforce2mx ou Radeon32 au minimum. Elles sont rares et chères. On peut aussi mettre d'autres cartes dans un cube, voire des cartes PC flashées (je pense que le plus intéressant est une radeon 7000 DVI+VGA car double écran possible)
Attention, le cube souffre facilement des excés de chaleur des cartes.



			
				rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Ou estce que la RAM d' origine, 128,  et la carte grafique ATi RAGE 128 Pro avec 16 Mo de mémoire vidéo seront à la peine?
> Merci d' avance



128Mo c'est déja trop peu pour Jaguar....

Si tu lis l'anglois, je te conseille http://www.cubeowner.com/


----------



## rockindé (1 Mai 2004)

Merci des réponses apportées
J' ai laissé tomber l' affaire...concernant le bidouillage vu la notion collector de l' engin, je ne vois pas l' utilité d' upgrader le cube hors carte,disque dur, etc...vendu en option lors de sa commercialisation.Il perdrait de sa valeur à mes yeux...Déjà que les prix en occasion sont abérants!! surtout pour ceux vendus sans écran, notices, boites d' origine, logiciels, etc...
L' annonce se trouve ici, pour ceux qui sont prêt à débourser 990 euros.G4 Cube sous applecare(6 mois)
http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces_mod/index.php

1° mail au vendeur
Sous apple care juqu' à quand? Apple Care bientot terminé mais 6 mois de garanti supplémentaire car la carte mere viens d'etre changée (par l'apple care justement) pour un mauvais fonctionnement des ports FW (maintenant tt est OK)
Livré avec quels logiciels Mac OS9,1 ou Mac OS X? 9.2.2 et X.3.3 + de nombreux logiciels (installés)
Livré sans écran? 990 EUTTC (Cube + Speakers + clavier/souris Pro) ou 1150 EUTTC idem + 1 Apple CRT 17'' Graphitte(quasi neuf) - emballages d'origine et Franco de port (en France)
2° mail au vendeur
Merci pour les précisions...
Donc garantie jusqu' à ......? Carte mere changéee il y a 1 mois donc 6 mois de garantie
Et j' avais oublié de demander dans quel état est le Cube: pas de craquelure
ou rayures? honêtement, il est dans 1 état plutot exceptionnel, pas de rayure apparentes (à la loupe peu etre) chez moi c'est "non fumeur", je suis plutot soigneux en ce qui concerne le matériel couteux et je garde tjrs les emballages d'origine (ne serai-ce que pour le moindre transport c tjrs mieux)
Bonne journée


----------



## rockindé (1 Mai 2004)

FireWire HS ce n' est pas la "maladie" des G4 Cube? J' ai lu beaucoup de posts concernant ce problème...


----------



## Guido (1 Mai 2004)

Il y a effectivement des cas de négligeants qui essayent de brancher des truc Cube fonctionnant. Pas recommandé, car trop inaccéssible et risque de court jus : c'est alimenté le firewire. 
Le Cube est une abération du point de vu ergonomique : avant l'imac, les fabriquant avaient pris pour habitude de placer les port derrière les machines, ce qui est assez con. Coup de génie de Apple : les iMac ont des ports sur le côté. Depuis presque tout le monde mets des port en façade, ce qui est bien. Mais Apple a réussi à se faire remarqué en imaginant encore plus con que derrière la machine : dessous ! 
Cela dis, je suis un inconditionnel du Cube (du mien). Et je ne suis pas du tou collectionneur... upgrade ou pas, c'est une affaire de goût.


----------

